# Looking for a school



## rum pirate (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello all, 

I live on the south shore of Montreal, Canada. I did a lot of MA when I was younger...like 20 years younger, and I am trying to get back into it. For the last 2 weeks I have been checking out Martial Art clubs and I am having the hardest time finding anyone that does not just cater to kids or are so full of themselves that I can't stop laughing when I see YouTube videos of them... 

I am open to almost anything..anybody here go to a school in my hood? 

Cheers


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 4, 2015)

Look for a school that has advertising geared towards adults.  BJJ, MMA, Krav Maga & Kickboxing / Muay Thai are generally styles that have more adult demographics.


----------

